# Selling 9300, buying M170....???



## AMDCam (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm sure some of you know about my full 9300-to-XPS M170 converted laptop. Well it's definitely a success, the cpu, RAM, and graphics card are easy to be replaced, plus the entire shell is an XPS's. But literally yesterday I was about to go on dell and newegg and buy 2gb RAM, a Pentium M 770 and a 7800gtx, UNTIL I just randomly checked on ebay. All that would have cost me $600 to $700, but on ebay because of the new M1710's from dell, the M170's are getting DIRT CHEAP. I mean I'm finding them for $500 with 2.13ghz Pentium M's, 2gb RAM, 100gb 7,200rpm hard drives, and 7800gtx's built in. PLUS the 2 best parts, I still need to order a replacement screen from me destroying the backlight on accident when installing the XPS M170 shell, which is $250, which brings my total on the 9300 parts to $850 to $950. So that saves me another $250. And the other best part, THE LED LIGHTING SYSTEM!!!!!!! If you didn't know, the 9300 mobo has black caps on the LED slots, and I don't know if they're removable. Plus all the fan slot and speaker slots where the LEDs come out, you have to buy each and every part to replace them (2 new fans, 2 new speakers just for the LED's).

So my question is, for selling the 9300 to get the M170, (1)should I buy a replacement screen for my 9300 conversion and leave the XPS shell on it? (2)should I buy a replacement screen and put the old 9300 body back on so it looks more official, and then sell the XPS shell? (3)should I just sell all the parts in it on ebay by themselves (each and every part sold should get me a lot more than the laptop itself)?

Thanks guys


----------

